# necesito proyectos que utilicen memorias eproms



## splintercell007 (Jun 3, 2008)

que tal compañeros del foro, escribo esto para solicitar ideas para crear un proyecto que utilice memorias eprom, es para la universidad en la materia de digitales, y pues no se me ocurre nada por el momento.

de antemano gracias por su ayuda


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 3, 2008)

Generador de sonido, contador+eeprom+r2r por ejemplo voces.

Carrillon: eprom para cada nota y un sintetizador musical, desde un simple y pedrusco 555 a algo mas adecuado como un generadorsenodial, o mas sofisticado añadiendo emvolventes


Contador y visualizador para display, eprom multiplexada y controlada por varios contadores.


Un POV, motor+contadores+led+eprom


Controlador de motor paso a paso.

Circuito secuencial para maquinas tipo PLC no programable.





Basicamente se trata de utilizar un contador (uno muy bueno es el cd4040) y PAGINAR la eprom a traves de las lineas altas A12,A13,A14...






Mas piezas, jejje.. un reloj con cucu o melodias a led normales


----------



## pepechip (Jun 3, 2008)

El tipico juego de luces con selector para distintas secuencias.


----------



## splintercell007 (Jun 3, 2008)

pudieran poner un diagrama aunque sea de bloques por que no entiendo mucho de lo que me dicen, por que apenas y estoy aprendiendo a usarlas y pues me falta familiarizarme

sale gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 3, 2008)

Expliqueta de la idea de Pepechip del juego de luces:

Un 555 actua sobre un contador binario, las salidas de este contador seran las direcciones de tu memoria, las salidas de tu memoria encenderan directamente las luces de acuerdo a lo que tengan grabado en la respectiva locación

Por ejemplo un programa de 4 bites


```
Cuenta (Direccion)  Luz encendida

1) 0000          ---*
2) 0001          --**
3) 0010          -***
4) 0011          ****
5) 0100          ***-
6) 0101          **--
7) 0110          *---
8) 0111          ----
9) 1000          ---*
10) 1001         --**  
11) 1010         -***  
12) 1011         ****  
13) 1100         ***-  
14) 1101         **--  
15) 1110         *---  
16) 1111         ----
```


----------



## aleks_unam (May 29, 2010)

hola a todos!!!!! alguien podria explicarme como hacer que una eeprom me mande una secuencia de numeros a un display de 7 segmentos, pero sin usar contador. solamente la meoria y latches. Muchas gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (May 30, 2010)

Hola aleks_unam

De alguna manera debes indicar una dirección a las entradas del eeprom para que a las salidas de datos te presente lo que tiene guardado alli. (en esa dirección).

Como le piensas hacer ?... Con los Latches ?.
Estos también requieren unos datos de entrada para que los “Amarre” (To LATCH) en sus salidas.
O cual es tu Idea ?.

Según entiendo, creo, lo que puedes hacer es: primero grabar en algunas direcciones los números que quieres que aparezcan en el Display de 7 segmentos.

Luego agregar unos decodificadores de BCD a 7 segmentos a las salidas de datos del eeprom. Si es que los datos grabados están en BCD, pero, si los guardaste en formato para 7 segmentos no se requiere el Decodificador.

Luego volver a llamar a esas direcciones donde grabaste tus datos y estos harán encender los segmentos del Display.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

